# صلاة البابا كيرلس كتبها لاحد الطلبة ...تصلى يوم الامتحان



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يناير 2009)

*سلام المسيح يكون معاكم

يارب كن معاهم في امتحاناتهم وفي كل حياتهم 

علشان الامتحانات اقدم لكم هذه الصلاة تحفظكم من كل سوء

ربنا ياحفظ عليكم ويكون معاكم*

*صلاة البابا كيرلس كتبها لاحد الطلبة ...تصلى يوم الامتحان

سيدى يسوع المسيح اشكرك لانك علمتنى كيف التجا اليك فى وقت الشدة اذ 
قلت"ادعونى فى وقتا الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى" فها انا اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى 
حكمة وفهم الاسئلة وذكرنى بما حفظتة و اعطنى نعمة حتى اعبر التجربة بسلام
و امنحنى سلام عميقا و بركة فى الوقت الدى اكون فيه فى لجنة الامتحان
ربى يسوع اتوسل اليك ان تعطنى نعمة فى اعين المصححين و حنن
قلوبهم فى تصحيح اوراقى .
يارب انا خاطى ولم ارضيك ولم ارضى نفسى طول السنة لكن اسالك
ان تعاملنى كحطيئتى وقسوة قلبى بل بحبك وحنانك يارب انت قلت" اطلبوا
تجدوا اسالوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم ّ وايضا ّ من يقبل لى لا اخرجة خارجا"
استجب لنا بشفاعة العذراء مريم و ملاءكتك و جميع قد يسيك الى الدهر الاتى.
ابانا الذى فى السموات...........​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــن
> 
> امين يارب
> 
> ...



ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاك في الامتحانات ببركة ربنا يسوع المسيحوجميع القديسيين


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

jesus156


اميـــــــن

شكراااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> jesus156
> 
> 
> اميـــــــن
> ...



*ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## emadsawers (21 يناير 2009)

```

```
صلاة من الاقلب توصل للرب ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يناير 2009)

emadsawers قال:


> ```
> 
> ```
> صلاة من الاقلب توصل للرب ربنا يباركك



*مرسيه علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي على الصلاة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي على الصلاة



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا معاكي​*


----------

